# Need a name for girls night out event company



## MissHollywood (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey dolls, i need some ideas on names for girls night out/ pamper party event company.. I came up with the name Glam Events but im pulling more towards a name that has just one word excluding event.. Any ideas?? Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol


----------



## MissHollywood (Jan 17, 2011)

I didnt know which board to put it in ..so it landed here ... and ladies i see u guys are viewing the page lol i need some ideas plz


----------

